# 1996 Maverick Master Angler 18.5



## Charles Hertel (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that's a cool boat. Is that the original color and was it restored
Mine was popped of a Master Angler and looks similar. I'd like to see more pictures


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is that metal/bolt thing under the bow eye a towing eye contraption?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice boat with the Location X backdrop.


----------



## Charles Hertel (Sep 3, 2017)

yobata said:


> Is that metal/bolt thing under the bow eye a towing eye contraption?


Yes, this boat used to be towed through the Bahamas quite frequently a while back.


----------



## Charles Hertel (Sep 3, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Man that's a cool boat. Is that the original color and was it restored
> Mine was popped of a Master Angler and looks similar. I'd like to see more pictures


Yea it was done a while back. Complete restoration minus a few things


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

That thing is CLEAN. great restoration project. 

And welcome to microskiff!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one beautiful boat. I don't have much access to my wiring but when I restored it we did some on the engine harness. Didn't want to paint it I just kept it with original aqua accents

Got to ask what that metal bracket is for on the bow


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Good golly. Awesome restore!!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Got to ask what that metal bracket is for on the bow


Post #5
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1996-maverick-master-angler-18-5.47625/#post-379892


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That was one of my favs!


----------

